# Sun streaming through the cloud, light coming into the cabin.



## Ryan. (Jan 8, 2007)

sun coming through the cloud only flaw i see is the smidgle of lamp post (three black things) at the bottom.








light coming through the window of thecabin


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2007)

Those three dots at the bottom of your first photo could easily be cloned out in PS, that shouldn't be a problem, and the rays can also be made show more by playing with the levels or the curves. There is more in that photo than meets the eye right now.

You say it is ok to edit your pics? So I might like to have a go at that cloud, if I may?

The second photo is a wonderful concept but it somehow feels as if the dynamic range was too much for your camera: the window now is too bright and much of the inside of the cabin still is too dark. Very tricky exposure. I remember me trying to get something similar when I was in England at the end of August of last year ... I don't think any of my attempts worked out ... if you are interested, I might still look for the photo that I am having in mind.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2007)

Here we go:


----------



## Ryan. (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah, wow, that looks great, i think i need to get my hands on photoshop i dont have it yet


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2007)

But you sure have some software that came with your camera? That may be a lot simpler than PS but still can do the most basic task, and I did not do MUCH with this photo. Maybe your software could not have cloned out the lights at the bottom, but other than that ... I think ...


----------



## Ryan. (Jan 9, 2007)

i know how to use PS i just havent bought it.


----------

